# Scolopendra Speices List .



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi All . 

Heres all The Scolopendra scientific Names In Order 

Thought It would be useful . 

Scolopendra are a genus of Centipedes of the Family Scolopendridae .

All Scolopendra named Scolopendra Speices Are unown to Science .

Comman Name's For Centipedes Are usless .

If I have Missed any please tell me and I will add to List . 

There are 86 scolopendra in total known to Science .

Thanks Jon Armstrong .

A. 15 known Species . 

1.Scolopendra abnormis 
2.Scolopendra afer 
3.Scolopendra alternans 
4.Scolopendra andhrensis 
5.Scolopendra angulata angulata 
6.Scolopendra angulata explorans 
7.Scolopendra angusticollis 
8.Scolopendra appendiculata 
9.Scolopendra arborea 
10.Scolopendra arenicola 
11.Scolopendra armata amancalis 
12.Scolopendra armata armata 
13.Scolopendra arthrorhabdoides 
14.Scolopendra attemsi 
15.Scolopendra aztecorum 

B. 
None known To Science

C. 8 known Species .

16.Scolopendra calcarata 
17.Scolopendra canidens 
18.Scolopendra chlora 
19.Scolopendra cingulata 
20.Scolopendra clavipes 
21.Scolopendra crassa 
22.Scolopendra cretica 
23.Scolopendra crudelis

D. 1 known Species .

24.Scolopendra dalmatica

E. 1 known Species .

25.Scolopendra ellorensis 

F.
None known To Science 

G. 4 known Species .

26.Scolopendra galapagoensis 
27.Scolopendra gigantea 
28.Scolopendra gracillima gracillima 
29.Scolopendra gracillima sternostriata 

H. 5 known Species .

30.Scolopendra hardwickei 
31.Scolopendra hermosa 
32.Scolopendra heros heros
33.Scolopendra heros arizonensis
34.Scolopendra heros_castaneiceps_

_I. 1 kn_own Species .

35.Scolopendra indiae 

J. 1 known Species .

36.Scolopendra jangii

K. 1 known Species . 

37.Scolopendra koreana

L. 5 known Species .

38.Scolopendra laeta fasciata 
39.Scolopendra laeta flavipes 
40.Scolopendra laeta laeta 
41.Scolopendra langi 
42.Scolopendra lutea 

M. 12 known Species .

43.Scolopendra madagascariensis 
44.Scolopendra malkini 
45.Scolopendra mazbii 
46.Scolopendra media 
47.Scolopendra melionii 
48.Scolopendra metuenda 
49.Scolopendra mima 
50.Scolopendra mirabilis 
51.Scolopendra monticola 
52.Scolopendra morsitans morsitans 
53.Scolopendra morsitans scopoliana 
54.Scolopendra multidens 

N. 2 known Species .

55.Scolopendra negrocapitis 
56.Scolopendra nudus

O. 2 known Species .

56.Scolopendra octodentata 
57.Scolopendra oraniensis 

P. 8 known Species .

58.Scolopendra pachygnatha 
59.Scolopendra paranudus 
60.Scolopendra pentagramma 
61.Scolopendra pinguis 
62.Scolopendra polymorpha 
63.Scolopendra pomacea michoacana 
64.Scolopendra pomacea pomacea 
65.Scolopendra punensis 

Q.
None known To Science

R. 1 known Species .

66.Scolopendra robusta 

S. 10 known Species .

67.Scolopendra spinipriva 
68.Scolopendra spinosissima 
69.Scolopendra subspinipes cingulatoides 
70.Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani 
71.Scolopendra subspinipes fulgurans 
72.Scolopendra subspinipes gastroforeata 
73.Scolopendra subspinipes japonica 
74.Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans 
75.Scolopendra subspinipes piceoflava 
76.Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes

T.
None known To Science

U.
None known To Science

V. 9 known Species .

77.Scolopendra valida 
78.Scolopendra violacea 
79.Scolopendra viridicornis ***** 
80.Scolopendra viridicornis viridicornis 
81.Scolopendra viridis genuina 
82.Scolopendra viridis lagunensis 
83.Scolopendra viridis maya 
84.Scolopendra viridis storkani 
85.Scolopendra viridis viridis

W.
None known To Science

X.
None known To Science

Y.
None known To Science

Z. 1 known Species 

86.Scolopendra zuluana 

Pics of .

S.hardwickei 

S.spinosissima / Thats My Pede

S.subspinipes subspinipes / Thats My Pede

S.subspinipes dehaani / Thats My Pede


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Good thread, sticky maybe?

Shouldn't it be "known"?


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

andy07966 said:


> Shouldn't it be "known"?


Thanks I just put that right . 

Thanks for telling me .


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Man iv been up all night .


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

i hate to piss on your fire though, but you could simply have listed Scolopendra.be website, thats an extensive list of species, location and brief description of the species hehe


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah but which ones are the nasty big red ones.....that eat live white mice:mf_dribble:
paul


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> i hate to piss on your fire though, but you could simply have listed Scolopendra.be website, thats an extensive list of species, location and brief description of the species hehe


Ya true just thought it would be usefull on here .


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> yeah but which ones are the nasty big red ones.....that eat live white mice:mf_dribble:
> paul


Hmmm... I know what your on a-bought Scolopendra Gigantea . 

Its a shame the Americans have to feed live mice .


----------

